# bresluer tumblers?



## thumpersalley (Mar 13, 2006)

Does anyone have any info or pics on this breed? I have a red pied female & a gray pied/poor black pied male. Looking for breeders as well. Kim


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Never heard of them until now and not finding much on them .. here's a link to the show standard: http://www.azpigeons.org/breslauertumbler.htm

Terry


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Breslauer Tumblers*

A friend of mine imported some in 1995 from the great german show that fall . He has pasted away and the birds have disapeared .Try John Nelson in Mi. he imports birds and helps people with there purchases over seas maybe he knows of some or the rare breeds club might have some breeders of them. From what James said they are more show birds than flying anymore


----------

